# The Amare Tracker



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

First game against the Raptors, he puts up 19pts and 10 rebounds. . . . with 9 turnovers and 7-16 field goal percentage. 

Interesting to see 9 TOs. Mike D'Antoni must be giving him a lot of isolations, 'cause I don't recall him ever getting that many turnovers before.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ugh. It's going to suck reading this all yr. Probably back tracking from what I said at the time but I wish we had kept him. 

Though Amare had his share of games like that with us. Where he's a turnover machine.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It's a double-edged sword honestly. We'll miss his production but we won't miss worrying about his knees and getting hurt down the line. He doesn't have the service of Phoenix's magical physical training and medical staff anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27/8 in close loss to Boston.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Could he always shoot the 3 this well?...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Brian said:


> Could he always shoot the 3 this well?...


He has had one of the best jumpers I've seen for a big man in the last 10+ years, and he is really consistent with it out to 20 feet. We were been hearing rumors every training camp about Amare introducing his 3pt prowess to us, but we never really saw him shoot but a handful during those seasons - he looked good in his form though.

Really in Phoenix I'm sure the last thing management wanted was our best inside finisher stepping out and shooting threes with the usual 4 other shooters on the floor with him, and thats why we never saw him shooting it often.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's going to get his, but I think the Suns will be fine.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare against Chicago

14pts, 5-21 from the field, 8 rebounds, 8 TOs, 6 personal fouls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wonder if they are starting to miss David Lee.

We should have done a sign and trade for Lee.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Wonder if they are starting to miss David Lee.
> 
> We should have done a sign and trade for Lee.


We tried. They were in contact with his agent, Hill and Nash were in his ear. But both teams agreed to original S/T trade we did get while Lee had been talking to GS and got the deal he wanted (6-yrs/80M). Golden St also had the players they wanted. NY also probably didn't want to give up their biggest asset like that. They needed to fill their roster. Lee would've had to force his way.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> We tried. They were in contact with his agent, Hill and Nash were in his ear. But both teams agreed to original S/T trade we did get while Lee had been talking to GS and got the deal he wanted (6-yrs/80M). Golden St also had the players they wanted. NY also probably didn't want to give up their biggest asset like that. They needed to fill their roster. Lee would've had to force his way.


we could have given them Clark.........


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

A 21/15 day against the Sixers.. Not bad but the Knicks still lost the game..

These Knicks wont go far in the post season if they make it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So you guys are tracking Amare because....

He is coming back?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> So you guys are tracking Amare because....
> 
> He is coming back?


Some people are actually still fans. Just we don't follow players to team to team like some other people for other players *ahem*. We want to keep track of how he does. Probably won't last too long though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It will just bring back painful memories.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

HB said:


> So you guys are tracking Amare because....
> 
> He is coming back?


I'm in 12 different fantasy leagues and have no life...



Dissonance said:


> Some people are actually still fans. Just we don't follow players to team to team like some other people for other players *ahem*. We want to keep track of how he does. Probably won't last too long though.


He'll be tracked for at least one full season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ugh. After 22 games, 25.3ppg on 53% shooting, 8.9rebs, 1.9blks

Absolute tear in last 5 games; 34/11. Knicks are 10-1 last 11.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Ugh. After 22 games, 25.3ppg on 53% shooting, 8.9rebs, 1.9blks
> 
> Absolute tear in last 5 games; 34/11. Knicks are 10-1 last 11.


Welcome back to your old SN, we missed it. Yeah, kinda dropped the ball on the PF spot this off season. However, he's playing in the east where there isn't a single player over 6'10 that would start in the west. (except for the four top teams in the east) He's played against paper mache and has busted them open like pinatas. I still don't think he was worth 100mil, but the suns weren't going to win regardless so might as well give the fans what they want.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I would have rather given Amare the full contract NY gave him than hire Lon Babby and then do him a favor by trading for his client Hedo turkoglu and owe him 10 million over the next 4 seasons.

What the Suns ownership did was laughed at more across the league than paying Amare ever was going to be. A shame really.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Ugh. After 22 games, 25.3ppg on 53% shooting, 8.9rebs, 1.9blks
> 
> Absolute tear in last 5 games; 34/11. Knicks are 10-1 last 11.


Seems like same 'ole Amare. . . . . can't consistently average over 10 boards a game. But I haven't gotten to watch how he has been scoring in New York. I'm sure his post game hasn't changed over night.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's been playing other wordly ball lately. Really impressive stuff from an offensive standpoint.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> I would have rather given Amare the full contract NY gave him than hire Lon Babby and then do him a favor by trading for his client Hedo turkoglu and owe him 10 million over the next 4 seasons.
> 
> What the Suns ownership did was laughed at more across the league than paying Amare ever was going to be. A shame really.


yup. It was truly an embarrassment in terms of just letting a star player walk for nothing and then just signing a whole lot of spare parts. They needed a PF and didn't go out and get one. It's just embarrassing.


----------

